# can't uninstall adobe cs error 0x80070002



## paul2 (Nov 27, 2008)

As i have installed adobe cs3 i tried to uninstall my old version cs in the add/remove progs , but i get the message " An error [-5006:0x80070002] has occured while running setup."please make sure you have finished any previous setup and closed other applications. I can't find any help at the Adobe site so i wonder if anyone can help.


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello ,

have you tried to do this in safemode? 

you see it is best to have the program compleatly shut down befor removing 

it seams that a portion of the older program is still functioning when you attempt to remove 

by going into safemode this will make sure that it will be compleatly shut down 

to get to safemod you need to turn off the system / when you start the system start pushing the (F8) key repeatedly / then a screen will show / just select safemode 

let your system work a few minutes / you will have to say (yes or okay ) a few times to get to the log in screen 

log onto the hidden Administrator account 

then remove the program 

then do a normal reboot


----------

